# OT: Lilypond



## stmiller (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone here use Lilypond ( http://www.lilypond.org ) ?

Seems a little complicated to get the hang of at first but seems to make very clean scores. I like the way it does ties and slurs in particular.

Any feedback from people who have tried it? Thanks,

SM


----------



## Angel (Mar 29, 2007)

it has a great set of features... i like the looks of its output... I hate learning that script-language because you will forget how to use it if you don't use it frequently...

There is a Jedit-Extension with Syntax-Highlighting and some cool features like auto-completion I think...

Angel


----------

